# Snyder Sunday



## mrg (Feb 8, 2015)

Anybody have any info on these locks






always seem to have one sideways pic owell not gunna fix it now, ok mike, scott, eddie it's sunday


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2015)

Man that's a strange one Mark! So cool!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2015)

'41 SamsCo


----------



## mrg (Feb 8, 2015)

that was fast, you have a new thread alert !!, yea I cant find any info on these locks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 8, 2015)

1936 Rollfast Sport Moto Bike Deluxe







Mark, That's a cool looking lock, I've never seen that Before.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2015)

36 Hawthorne.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 9, 2015)

I was busy yesterday being mid 60 degrees and several old bike coming in.
Here is my '37 with delta mouse sans the bling it has now on the bars.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2015)

mrg said:


> Anybody have any info on these locksView attachment 195649View attachment 195650View attachment 195651always seem to have one sideways pic owell not gunna fix it now, ok mike, scott, eddie it's sunday




Yes! I know it is real cool! If you want to sell it, please let me know.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 9, 2015)

mrg said:


> Anybody have any info on these locks



You have a true and rare Hawthorne "Zep" which had a locking fork among other features as the most deluxe steel Montgomery Ward offering.
What info are you looking for?  It locks the fork in place to prevent theft and was short lived with Snyder and I think not available outside of the MW Zep.
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow!Ive never seen one of those before!  Great bikes guys!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2015)

only lock in catalog Ive seen is in the fork,(any litature) what year did they use this one because I also have one with a collar seat post that I was told was only one yr. 36, and I though the lock was MW only like you said also are the struts suppose to have a support like others and how about the H sprocket I know its on other snyders so did they use it on some Hawthornes. Too many questions hah. Thanks


----------



## mrg (Feb 22, 2015)

almost forgot its Sunday, here is another Snyder-Rollfast


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Feb 23, 2015)

It was so nice out, I forgot it was sunday also. Here's another Snyder girl.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Mike I did go for a short ride around my neighbor what a nice day let me tell ya.


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2015)

Love this bike. If it was black and white, I would have bought it from Dean. Blue doesn't fit in with the rest of my Rollfast bikes. All of them are black. 



CWCMAN said:


> 1936 Rollfast Sport Moto Bike Deluxe
> View attachment 195705
> View attachment 195706
> 
> Mark, That's a cool looking lock, I've never seen that Before.


----------

